# access to pic denied to other foreros



## LV4-26

Hello there,

I've searched and found no thread on this subject. Which I find surprising. Can I be only one? Anyway....

Sometimes when I post a link to a picture, I'm told by other forer@s that they get the "access denied" message. I can't understand why, as each time, the link works perfectly fine with me.

Could it have something to do with the fact that I'm using Mozilla Firefox and they're using a different browser? Is there anything to do to solve the problem?

Thks in advance
Jean-Michel

EDIT
Here's an example
(posts 27-28-29). No idea what LRV did to make it work.
 More recently
(I've been told that the link in that post doesn't work but it's still working fine when *I *click on it)


----------



## Jana337

Could you please show us such a link?

One explanation could be that some pages protect their own images: You can open it when you have a direct address, but others will get an error message whenever they click on a link posted on another webpage. You are still able to view the image because it is stored in your cache.

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Could you please show us such a link?


 Thanks for the explanation, Jana.
I was editing my post while you were answering it. See above.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Jean-Michel,

I can't see it either. 

Could it be because you chose a picture that picture is protected by copyright? This means that your cookies have been recognized by the picture's owner when you entered the website, thus you are entitled to see it. And we, poor innocent who haven't been identified by the picture's owner website, aren't allowed to see the picture (i.e., you may see the picture in the site, but not copy and paste the link to it).

Just a guess...

I'm not even sure this was very clear.


----------



## LV4-26

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure this was very clear.


Well, half-clear. I still don't understand how I was allowed access to it the very first time (before having the cookie).


----------



## Jana337

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation, Jana.
> I was editing my post while you were answering it. See above.


Your link:
I clicked on it and got  
*Accès protégé!*

*Vous n'avez pas accès à cette partie du site.* 

Then I copied the URL from the address bar of my browser and pasted it into another window - and it worked. So I guess I was right on the money with copyright. 

LRV: A very smart lady - she took the picture and posted it directly as an attachment here in the forum. But the link must have expired already because I get an error message. However, the trick with copying the URL and pasting it again works here as well. 

Basically, the web you link to "knows" that people come from elsewhere when they click on a link here. 

Hope this helps, 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Well, half-clear. I still don't understand how I was allowed access to it the very first time (before having the cookie).


Because you had a direct link courtesy of Google. 

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks Agnès and Jana. It's perfectly clear now. Then I take it I should avoid posting links each time I get this warning


> _Il est possible que l’image soit réduite et protégée par les droits d’auteur._


 (approximate (?) translation : this image may be reduced (?) or protected by copyrights)


----------



## Agnès E.

Another way is:

activate in Firefox the function which enables you to enable the cookie-recognition each time you enter a website. This way, you may forbid the website to check your cookies... or not. 

I have this feature activated in my own system and it works well. It just adds one single click before you enter a website, that's all. 

(I write this in English--or gibberish, most probably, just in case it could help other foreros. Please don't hesitate to contact me by PM to get more info in French.  )


----------

